# 92s shoots high



## SkaEnthusiast (May 3, 2020)

I just recently purchased a trade in 92s and after trying a couple types of ammunition the point of impact is about 8-10 inches above the aiming point (over 3 shooters). The front sight is just a part of the slide and professional gunsmithing is more than I would like to invest, what are some things that I could do. On top of that I am relatively new to handgun shooting so even things like technique or grip advise could help.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

What weight bullet are you using? Heavier bullets, at lower velocities have a bit more barrel time and groups are affected by recoil/muzzle rise and print higher than lighter, faster bullets. I'd suggest trying some 115 gr and some 124 bullets and see where they print...

I have "raised" the front sight on a gun to lower groups. I epoxied a small brass rod on top of the front sight and cleaned it up, filed to shape and painted it black. I also removed the paint from the rear side to give a better sight picture. IIRC I saw an article (or youtube video ?) about a man that built up his front sight with grey epoxy/JB Weld or Bondo. Then filed it to shape...


----------



## SkaEnthusiast (May 3, 2020)

I have used exclusively 115 gr so far but I will need to try some different weights. Im thinking about doing something similar to an epoxy/copper rod to the front sight as it has been consistent across the ammo brands. On top of that all of the ammo I already have is 115 gr.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Your other option is to lower the rear sight height.


----------



## SkaEnthusiast (May 3, 2020)

The sights are already very low profile and for the angle required I would be left with very little rear sight.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Shoots High?
The 92S has a milled front site, a dovetailed rear. Your rear sight is too High! I'd think the previous owner or two of this relatively old police trade; changed the rear sight to his shooting preferences. Maybe the previous owner probably LE was a low, low shooter. lol.

It wouldn't be a lower front sight because then it would shoot lower.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

You say your are new to handgun shooting. Perhaps let someone else shoot the gun. I would do this before messing with the sights. I think you are on the right track about finding the right grip. I am sure there are some YOUTUBE videos to help you get started until you can maybe find a good training class. Good Luck, you have purchased a fantastic pistol. Great Start.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*What distance are you shooting from ? *
Examine the gun carefully for any broken parts
Does the Barrel at the muzzle have excessive play (wiggle) ?
Not sure if there's a barrel bushing on that gun.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

When I first got my 92 I thought that the ghost slide would reduce rearward momentum and thus recoil. It does but it doesn’t eliminate it. There is still a lot of mass moving rearward and the bullet stays in that longer barrel for a longer period of time. This can appear that the pistol is shooting high but in reality a better grip and learning the weapon can make a big difference. Once I learned this mI or miracle occurred, my weapon shoots where I point it, (most of time ... LOL).


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

If the pistol is shooting high “across three different shooters” then it is likely the sights. You could shoot it from a sandbag rest on a bench to better eliminate shooter influence on point of impact vs point of aim.

if it persists, then you have pretty much the options already discussed.
-gunsmith to raise the front sight by adding material.
- lower rear sight or adjustable rear sight that can go lower than the current sight

might be worth a trip to a gunsmith to see if other heights of rear sight are available to fit in the rear dovetail. Some pistols do have multiple heights of sights available to help with POI when one of the sights is permanent.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> If the pistol is shooting high "across three different shooters" then it is likely the sights. You could shoot it from a sandbag rest on a bench to better eliminate shooter influence on point of impact vs point of aim.
> 
> if it persists, then you have pretty much the options already discussed.
> -gunsmith to raise the front sight by adding material.
> ...


DOC ,
At what distances does it become an issue?
If we are talking 100 ft with consistent groups, is there really an issue?
What distance is the OP shooting consistently higher in his inquiry?
We haven't established a distance.
IF I missed it in the the above posts. , I apologize.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

It shouldn’t be a 10 inch HIGH issue at any range.

In a mechanical rest with a 115 gr 9mm bullet zeroed at 50 yards and with a muzzle velocity of 1200 FPS, the bullet should be about 0.11 inches high at 25 yds and lower to the point of sight height above bore as you get closer to the muzzle. At 100yds the bullet should have dropped about 8-9”.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Link to ballistic calculator.

http://www.shooterscalculator.com/b...m+Luger+115+grain+FMJ&submitst=+Create+Chart+


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> It shouldn't be a 10 inch HIGH issue at any range.
> 
> In a mechanical rest with a 115 gr 9mm bullet zeroed at 50 yards and with a muzzle velocity of 1200 FPS, the bullet should be about 0.11 inches high at 25 yds and lower to the point of sight height above bore as you get closer to the muzzle. At 100yds the bullet should have dropped about 8-9".


50 yards (150 feet) ? Half a football field 
Open sights phenomenal shooting I would say
Just putting a group together would be very difficult. 
I was thinking if we knew the shooting distance, we could make a better assessment.

At a 150 ft I'll take 8 inch high groups all day long.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> 50 yards (150 feet) ? Half a football field
> Open sights phenomenal shooting I would say
> Just putting a group together would be very difficult.
> I was thinking if we knew the shooting distance, we could make a better assessment.
> ...


I think you missed what I was saying.

Nowhere along a path out to 100yds should the bullet approach 10" high. The high point would be near 1.1 inches high (above the height of the sights) at 25 yards if the firearm was sighted at 50 yards (Bullet is at its closest point to the height of the sights). Before 25 yds the bullet would be below the height of the sights. After the apex of the trajectory the bullet the bullet would begin dropping again. At 100 yds the bullet would be dropped at least 8 inches below the sights.

nowhere along this path would the bullet be nearing a 10 inch height above the sights.

Therefore, there is a problem with the sights if the trajectory is that far off at any distance inside of 100 yds.

While the original poster did not state a distance, I figured it was safe to assume it was not beyond 100yds, and yet the trajectory still should not be 10 inches higher than the sights.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I think you missed what I was saying.
> 
> Nowhere along a path out to 100yds should the bullet approach 10" high. The high point would be near 1.1 inches high (above the height of the sights) at 25 yards if the firearm was sighted at 50 yards (Bullet is at its closest point to the height of the sights). Before 25 yds the bullet would be below the height of the sights. After the apex of the trajectory the bullet the bullet would begin dropping again. At 100 yds the bullet would be dropped at least 8 inches below the sights.
> 
> ...


I understand , 
My thinking was if the distance was 15 ft. It wouldn't be the stock sights.
Thank you


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> I understand ,
> My thinking was if the distance was 15 ft. It wouldn't be the stock sights.
> Thank you


Gotcha.
It would just seem odd if he had three shooters use it and they all printed 10" high.

Which was why I recommended using a rest. If it was still printing that high from a rest, then there is a definite issue mechanically or with the sights.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Gotcha.
> It would just seem odd if he had three shooters use it and they all printed 10" high.
> 
> Which was why I recommended using a rest. If it was still printing that high from a rest, then there is a definite issue mechanically or with the sights.


It was a purchased trade in. 
Wonder if it was a surplus gun .
Where's that guy? Get back here. Lol


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

pic said:


> It was a purchased trade in.
> Wonder if it was a surplus gun .
> Where's that guy? Get back here. Lol


Rest assured, if it's a 92s it was a surplus police trade-in. More than likely from an Italian police dept.


----------

